# International Tarpon Conservation Association (ITCA)



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

If you are interested in tarpon research, be sure and check out the International Tarpon Conservation Association (ITCA). ITCA has recently obtained its 501(c)(3) status. As the year comes to an end, if you are looking for a tax deduction and you love tarpon, ITCA is a good place to park some cash. Unlike other similar conservation associations, ITCA is only focused on tarpon research. If you donate, you can be assured your money will not be spent on other species. Also, ITCA will not, nor will it ever, lobby any government to restrict fishing rights. ITCA believes in quality scientific research and educational awareness. ITCA will let the angling public police itself. Be sure and check it out at www.itarpon.org.

http://www.itarpon.org/membership.html


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

good stuff Scott!
snookered


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Car window decal (shown below), boat decal (same as car window decal but 10" wide and black instead of white) and Koozies (shown below) are in, so be sure and get yours by donating today and help with tarpon research (link above).


----------

